# US money vs Dubai currency ?????



## statesgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I am from the US and am looking into a job that was 10,000 or in US dollars $2,739 a month. Is the 10,000 QR is that a month or a year, which one would it figure to?

Also, this includes housing, insurance, and airfare to and from.

Do they pay for power and water bills, usually with housing? Anyone know?

And for living in Dubai, could I live on this? I am uncertain about transportaion.

Thanks in advance-


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

10000 QR sounds like Qatar and not UAE which is Dhirams? So is the job in Qatar or the UAE?

If it's 10000 Dhs then I would say it's low unless housing is given on top of it. Also depends on the type of job. 

I think read a lot more of the posts in this forum and the stickies as they have the sort of information you need. Also look at sites like: Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds to find out the costs of things like rent and cars. 



statesgirl said:


> I am from the US and am looking into a job that was 10,000 or in US dollars $2,739 a month. Is the 10,000 QR is that a month or a year, which one would it figure to?
> 
> Also, this includes housing, insurance, and airfare to and from.
> 
> ...


----------



## statesgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

*Aslslam >>>>>>>>>*

Yes, they did mention Qatar. What do you know about Qatar?

From what I have seen on the internet it does not have the same appeal as Dubai. 

And yes, this salary includes accommodations.

Please respond.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

statesgirl said:


> I am from the US and am looking into a job that was 10,000 or in US dollars $2,739 a month. Is the 10,000 QR is that a month or a year, which one would it figure to?
> 
> Also, this includes housing, insurance, and airfare to and from.
> 
> ...


I would say the QR figure of 10,000QR would be monthly, which equates to the $2,739 US dollars a month.
So on top of the salary you will be given housing etc? Have they specified what type of housing ( etc- will you be sharing with many others, or have an apartment to yourself?)
I would have said it was a low figure, but I guess it depends what type of position it is.

Qatar is quieter than the Emirates, but is expanding and growing at a rapid rate.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

statesgirl said:


> Yes, they did mention Qatar. What do you know about Qatar?
> 
> From what I have seen on the internet it does not have the same appeal as Dubai.
> 
> ...


Qatar is a completely separate country. There are a number of forum and information sites that will probably assist you better. Try this link:



HTH


----------

